# My new stallion arrived yesterday



## HowClever

Holy fat pony!


----------



## reining girl

he is adorable! but my goodness, someone needs to go on a diet!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Cute!! :smile:


----------



## QOS

OMG he is darling!!! What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Fellpony

He is gorgeous


----------



## gigem88

Cute fella!


----------



## Zora

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Golden Horse

He is very cute, glad to see the long journey didn't pull him down!! Looks like he is ready to survive your long hard winter in Shetland.:lol:


----------



## rbarlo32

he has every thing but the winter coat. He doesn't have much of a coat yet when the s hetlands I already have, have a think coat


----------



## NdAppy

Cute guy. Please tell me you are putting him on a diet? He is severely overweight.


----------



## Calmwaters

He is a handsome little fellow!


----------



## Endiku

oh goodness. I can't even tell if that boy has decent conformation under those rolls of fat! o_o


----------



## rbarlo32

he is most deffinatly going on a diet and he has perfect confirmation under all that fat, and most of it isn't fat, he is a very cunky pony


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Cute little boy. Congratulations. How tall is he? He actually looks like an overweight Mini, rather than a Shetland. Difficult to tell from pics though. What is his breeding? What are your plans for him?

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32

no he is definitly a shetland through and through with the best blood line and registered with the spsbs so can only be a shetland and is from one of the best studs in britian.

He is 40" when we messured him although he was sold to be 38"


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

chunky or not, he is VERY overweight, believe it or not. Cute though


----------



## rbarlo32

no I am perfectly awear he is over wieght only had him to days but he is going to go on a diet this winter as I am planning to show him in the summer


----------



## armydogs

He is very cute. Good luck showing him next summer


----------



## paintluver

Aww he is a cutie pie!


----------



## churumbeque

rbarlo32 said:


> no he is definitly a shetland through and through with the best blood line and registered with the spsbs so can only be a shetland and is from one of the best studs in britian.
> 
> He is 40" when we messured him although he was sold to be 38"


 Because he has an extra 2" of fat when measured the last time. That looks so unheathly


----------



## Calmwaters

Come on guys she has already said he is going on a diet and she did just get him the OP knows hes over weight I really don't think we need to keep pointing it out.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I love his deep colour and he has such a lovely little face.

What is his name?

I'm not familiar with showing shetlands so how are you going to do it? As in, what classes do they go into and how do you dress yourself for it?

What a cutie.


----------



## rbarlo32

All the shows where I live have shetland classes for each age and gender as I live in shetlands. In the rest of britain they are mosty shoen in mountain and moorland classes, heavy horses and nativr and they can be shown in coloured claasses for coours ponies and stallion classes ect as well as the turn out classes.
The clothes vairy between the shows, for all the shoes I have shown f every one wears what the want. The mares, fillies, yearling colts and foals are all shjown on leather head collars and the stallon and 2,3 year old colts wear bridles and stallion bits.

and on another note for all the fat coments yes I am awear he is fat, but I have only had him three days so unless there is some mirricle diet I don't know about I haven't be able to control his wieght and he is on a diet now that we have him


----------



## rbarlo32

forgot to put his name he is Enrique of St Ninian how ever we call him ricky


----------



## Golden Horse

For our American audience, just as a reference point, here is Ricky in show trim










So while he definitely needs Weight Watchers through the winter, remember that he is a completely different build than the Shetlands over here:wink:

Good luck in getting him back into shape is he broke to ride? some exercise would sure help him.


----------



## rbarlo32

Thats he grand-dad Wells Vijay
This is hm with is breeder who we baught him of last year winning champion at this show








Golden horse he isn't brocken to ride, I have leaned over his back which he didn't like but will leave that to when we have gotten to know each other betterso think it if lots of long walks when we get him a bridle and a bit that fit him as he has a huge head


----------



## Calmwaters

I just wanted to add my first equin was a shetland her name was Tammyjoe and she was the perfect first horse. My mom and dad got her for me for my 7th birthday she was $250.00 with saddle and bridle.


----------



## rbarlo32

shetlands are lovely wouldn't give them up for the world, took me months to find a stallion as good as him his is one of the best in the breed so I have been told mutipule times. My first ponies were two unhandle yearling colts my dad got for my mums anerversery about four months after we moved on to our croft, they were the first live stock we had. I was thirtheen then and very scared of all things equine yet I was put in charge of looking after them and they soon became huge characters and were very cheaky. They are now a very cheacky yet tiny littlel strawberry roan 4 year old colt waiting to pass his stallion test with flying colours and then when the market improved be sold after he has proven himself in the show rings as we know he will (Grindins shooting star) and a very grumpy at times loves everyone but me grey gelding who was the first pony I ever broke to ride but is to small so is just sat in the field getting fat as shetlands do (Braebister Brootis). \i don't think I could thinks of a better breed to start wiht and can't to bred from my lovely new guy next year i hope my fillies love him as much as I do.


----------



## Courtney

He's sure a cute little guy! Once he's all fit and trim, he'll be gorgeous. I love his forelock!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

He's darling! Looking forward to seeing him in show physique.


----------



## VanillaBean

Holy! Someone ate a few too many doughnuts! lol

He is sooooo cute, though!


----------



## equiniphile

He sure looks ready for winter with all that fur! ;-)

Please post pictures of his progress; I'd love to see what he looks like in a few months.


----------



## Gidget

I love the little guy. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats on getting him! You must have been so excited! I think I remember you posting pics of him showing a little while ago....I like him


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Shetlands are very different in the US. Classifications are Foundation, Classic and Modern. I love this guy. Fashion King is a 'Classic'.

Modern Shetland, Classic Shetlands and Miniature Horses,

Fitted and trimmed, I'm sure your new stallion will be gorgeous too.

Lizzie


----------



## megm5441

He won't have trouble staying warm this winter. LOL

He is adorable. Can't wait to see photos as he gets more trim.


----------



## Dunoir

yiks! I'm sorry, but I would be very worried he'd come down with laminities, his fat rolls have fat rolls. Puleasseee put him on a diet and lose weight.


----------



## Calmwaters

Dunoir if you had bothered to read all the post you would have read that she has put him on a diet she has only had him a few days.


----------



## Dunoir

only the first 4 posts were visable when I posted. I hadnt been on this forum in 2 years and no one had mentioned how grossly overweight the stallion is. If you post photos of a pony that looks like a pumpkin, be prepared for a reaction. That much overweight is just as unhealthy as starving them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters

Thats odd are you haveing problems with your computer there have been a couple of pages now for several days? Again she is aware that he is being over weight and it has been discussed several times already just wanted to let you know that she has got it under control. ; ) Oh and welcome back.


----------



## Kashmere

I just want to hug him, and pet him <33!!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

He is an adorable little thing! 


I would just like to say not sure if you got him from a reputable breeder or not or what you paid for him but I would document his weight and have a vet give him a full check-up. Not to be a debbie downer, but it's something to worry about since you just bought him and he came in presumably much more over-conditioned than you were expecting. Carrying extra pounds can cause major complications down the road, especially for a breeding stallion as obesity can have a HUGE negative impact on fertility not to mention general health. If you plan on promoting him through shows and to stand him to outside mares you want to make sure he's healthy and capable of what you want before you sink a lot of money into a stallion that may no longer be fertile or has underlying health complications. 

Hopefully you won't have any problems with him and I wish you the best of luck. I have a QH that gets fat when he thinks about food...so I feel your pain on trying to keep weight off him!


----------



## rbarlo32

He is from a very reputable breeder, we are getting the vet out tommorrow to check him as he got ill traveling up from the mainland, and I was planning to starting wieghting him today if I can remember where I put my wieght tape


----------



## rbarlo32

Got his passport today he is registered as 39" and is 9.
Vet couldn't come out today as there was an emergancy and they are the only vet pracise on the island so he will have to wait till tomoorow to find out why he isnt very well


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry to hear he isn't very well, what are his symptoms?


----------



## .Delete.

I would worry about laminitis with him at that weight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32

when we first he wasn't eating but he is now, he isn't peeing much at all and when he does they are small ones, he used to get sweaty which he doesn't any more, he doesn't breather right when he goes out on a walk, yesterday he started walking stiffly and he has runny eyes and nose


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Hopefully you have him quarantined from the rest of your horses? I would be worried about something contagious as this sounds like something other than 
"simple" colic or shipping fever. Hopefully the vet can get out soon and get him all patched up! *Jingles*


----------



## rbarlo32

he has been quarantined in case it was flu as there is no equine flu in shetland so no ponies get jab for it unless they go to the mainland


----------



## Tayz

Awww hes gorgeous.
Dont worry about the fat, my horse is fat too haha, It'll go away with good dieting or riding as mine does.
Im sorry to hear hes sick, hope he gets better quickly and its nothing serious! xxx


----------



## rbarlo32

vet just been couldn't find anything wrong with him, so he is in quaratine for the next 2 weeks, had his tetenas, had an antibiotic jab, has antibiotics for the next 4 days and ontment for his eye.
His temp was fine, had no swollan glands and lungs were clear.


----------



## Calmwaters

Hopefully he will start feeling better soon.


----------



## little stump jumper

:lol:I havent seen a shelten in years and he looks pretty good.


rbarlo32 said:


> after a long tiring ferry journey enrique finnally arrived. He nis very cheacky but doesn't have a bad bone in his body.
> Here are some new photos of my lovely new boy


----------



## Rascaholic

:lol:OMG HE is horrible!! You can't keep him so ship him to me please. 
Seriously he is a chunky butt, but WOW he is sooooo gorgeous! He had me looking for actual breed standards and he is so close to perfect, from what I can see. Congrats on the cutie :wink:


----------



## Rascaholic

May I steal a copy of the first shot? I have a friend who owns minis and I'd LOVE to show her the difference in her dwarfs and an actual Shetland. Besides he could then become my wallpaper


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Rascaholic said:


> May I steal a copy of the first shot? I have a friend who owns minis and I'd LOVE to show her the difference in her dwarfs and an actual Shetland. Besides he could then become my wallpaper


Not quite sure of your meaning here. Does your friend actually breed dwarfs or Minis? Also, in the US and across the world, Shetlands come in various types and sizes.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, but this guy is a 'proper' Shetland, not one that has been messed about with and changed to something that is no longer recognizable as a little power house, who can work like a big horse and live on the sparse fare that a crofters pony would have had for them.


----------



## Lis

He's gorgeous! He looks a lot like a Shetland at my work, another proper Thelwell type but the head on your boy is outstanding.


----------



## rbarlo32

sure you can have the pic but will try to get better ones, he is as close to perfect as I can find (not including his weight) a true shetland from shetland type and he isn't evan from shetland. It was really hard to find a stallion his height with out being all leg and he was really cheap my mum throught she would have to pay £1000s but he was only £450 ($720 roughly)


----------



## Rascaholic

FeatheredFeet said:


> Not quite sure of your meaning here. Does your friend actually breed dwarfs or Minis? Also, in the US and across the world, Shetlands come in various types and sizes.
> 
> Lizzie


She has rescued a couple dwarfs in the past year. I helped pay to have one gelded so no oops babies. She has another friend who is trying to talk her into breeding the dwarf mare with her mini stud. She even went so far as to say that the dwarfs are nothing but "old type Shetlands."
Your guy is a great example of an "old type Shetland." So that is why I asked about copying the picture. I'd love to show her a prime example. I am trying my best to talk her out of breeding the dwarf for to many reasons to list.

Edit: I asked about the first picture because it shows his muzzle really well, shows his sturdy little legs to be straight and true, his belly doesn't nearly drag the ground, and he isn't longer by twice what he is tall. Her dwarf is parrot mouthed ( I think that's the term for the over shot muzzle) crooked little short legs, and her body is WAY to long for her legs. Her belly almost touches the ground.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

He sure is cute!! He would look good in harness. Congrats!!!


----------



## kait18

SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!!! if you ever decide to sell him i will take him.  joking he seems like a dream for you and i wish you luck. he has a great head frame...imo


----------



## Saddlebag

I once owned a Shetland mare that was typical of the UK Shetlands. Great conformation. A bit stout which I had to be mindful off. Wonderful disposition. When we trail rode she just came along. When we were cantering she'd come between two horses then cut in front of one and stop. My horse sure did his best to avoid her but it sometimes involved some fancy manoevers.


----------



## rbarlo32

Let Ricy out yesterday for the first time wiht the other ponies so got some new photos he is looking better now as he has lost a bit of wiegh tbut still got losts to lose. Please excuse the fact he is sweety he had been running around with the other for hours
































they are in hieght order







these two are going to be good friends I think

Also I sat on ricky for the first time last week you would never know that he hadn't been baced and was a 9 year old stallion


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That third pic is adorable! Looks like someone is loved already.


----------



## Calmwaters

They are all so cute! I love them all but I really like the little grey one.


----------



## 2horses

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That third pic is adorable! Looks like someone is loved already.



I agree. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I can see Ricky has lost some weight. However, with your winters, he will need some extra fat so I doubt he'll need to lose any more.

They are all looking lovely and seem to be getting along well. Are the mares already bred?

I love your countryside. So wild and beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse

So CUTE


----------



## ridergirl23

That is so cute!! ahhh i want to steal them all!!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

So adorable and looks like he's about ready for a winter... I like a little extra tub when transporting long distances, especially before winter. It makes them a little hardier and gives them more ability to survive the unexpected


----------



## rbarlo32

there is never really unexpected weather up here we just know it will be awful and will be a worse winter this winter bit scary as teh last two winters were awful.
No we have no mares in foal yet we are putting two to him next spring for 2013 foals as we got him in october which is too late in the seasson


----------



## SarahAnn

I don't know much about Shetlands, but judging by the looks of your other ponies, and by the pictures of him in show, he's not grossly over weight like other people were saying. Maybe a little over weight, but he looks like he's supposed to be built stocky like that... Right? 

He's so cute! I want to smooch his sweet fuzzy nose!


----------



## rbarlo32

some one ask way back how you show a shetland so I will post a pic of a friends mare that I showed for them as they had a foot opperation this august she cam 4th in a very strong yeild mare class








sorry not very good. I am the one showing hte skewbald
And yesterday was another first for ricky I long riened him for the first time yesterday think you call it ground driving if I remember rightly.

some pics I took the year before
















none of these are my ponies


----------



## rbarlo32

I know this is an old thread but I thought it was the best place to update you all on Ricky. But first let me apologise for my terrible spelling, I have just reread through all the pages and I have to say I am embarrassed by my terrible spelling and grammar.

Now onto Ricky, as I wrote before he had gotten ill, the vet that came out had no idea what was wrong with him and didn't run any tests or anything but we think it could have been flu, he also go antibiotics just in case, so was in quarantine for 6 weeks, then he went back out for a couple of months, we reckon the flu has reduced he immune system as he then got mud fever that was infected and spread internally, between that and having to have both back legs completely clipped he was kept stabled for two months. He then ran with two of my fillies for foals at the beginning of April 2013. In June he got into a fight with one of the boys he was sharing a field with and ripped his eye lid very badly which would have healed fine and he would have been back out in a couple of weeks, but the vet messed up one of the stitches knotting it on the inside of the eyelid so it rubbed on his eye ball and caused and ulcer which covered most of his eye, over the next two months almost a £1000 later he got his sight back which he lost due to the ulcer, kept his eye which at first the vets wasn't sure about at first and is only left with very little eye lashes and a slight white scar on his pupil. But he has now got serious trust issues and no longer can he stand men, which we are working on, he can now tell a vet from a mile off. Considering the shows are in August and he was still stuck in the stable it goes with out saying we sadly missed the shows this year but at least we have a healthy pony. Due to him not getting along with the other entire males we had to keep him by himself from August to October which was making him a tad bit grumpy, so we bought a colt foal to keep him company who will be gelded early next year. Ricky loves this colt and is very protective towards him. We also backed him and started work in harness but due to his trust issues to now scares him to do either but this also is getting worked on.

Now onto photos which I am not short off.


----------



## rbarlo32

More photos


----------



## rbarlo32

And last of all his eye the day after he hurt it and what it is like now.


----------



## 2horses

He is absolutely adorable! Glad his eye healed so well.


----------



## rbarlo32

Thank you.


----------



## EquineBovine

Love the proper shetlands! Had my very first riding lessons on a shetland and have always loved them. He is a lovely little chap D Sounds like you've had an awful time though here's hoping for some stunning little fluffy bubs next year!


----------



## rbarlo32

He has had a tough time poor fella never has an ill equine before we got him then everything started going wrong, we have paid more then double what we bought him for but he is worth every penny and I still think I could sell him and make a profit if I wished but he is going nowhere and time soon. I am very excited for these foals, I know Mara is defo infoal but not sure about Gayle yet.


----------

